
Killing Kubernetes - asherwood
https://blog.freetrade.io/killing-kubernetes-7f8b61c701aa
======
craftoman
Kubernetes and Docker are really great products but indeed if you kill your
ego for one second and look at the big picture, sometimes all you need is a
tree and you get the whole jungle.

